# purchasing nismo cold air intake for 06 2.5



## altimar (Aug 23, 2006)

I planning to buy a intake for my car and considering the nismo. And I was wondering if anyone bought the nismo cold air intake for their 2.5 alti. Want to know how was the exprience? Was the installation easy with no problems? and the intake claims to give an extra 6hp gain. True??? any other CAI recommendations... and of course sound?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I have the Nismo CAI, very easy install, tips.... make sure you install the MAF correctly the 1st time(can be turned around very easy) make sure the plug is all the way in before hooking the battery back up. Other than that you should be happy! If you havent already... check into a cat back system too! (more air coming in could use more room to exit!)


----------



## altimar (Aug 23, 2006)

SPEEDO said:


> I have the Nismo CAI, very easy install, tips.... make sure you install the MAF correctly the 1st time(can be turned around very easy) make sure the plug is all the way in before hooking the battery back up. Other than that you should be happy! If you havent already... check into a cat back system too! (more air coming in could use more room to exit!)


Thank you...... I bought it yesterday... can't wait till it arrives....


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Not going to do you much good to put a CAI and a catback in if you don't replace the header. It's just going to bottleneck in the middle.


----------



## luke59 (May 12, 2007)

i just installed the aem intake on my 2.5 06 last night. i heard that there both the same. if it is then ull be very happy with ur purchase...my car sounds like a beast.....i had some problems with the MAF..it had to be installed upside down and not from the bottom like the instructions said..when we changed the position we didnt unplug the battery for long enough and the car kept stalling..so if u have this problem just make sure to unplug the battery for like 15 min after u change the position of ur MAF to reset the cpu...ohh and if u dont have fog lights, drill some holes in the plastic cap...it makes a difference in the torque....good luck and enjoy...i sure am....lol..


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

nismo makes a catback for the 2.5???!!!


----------

